# طلب الافادة فى تسعير الاعمال المساحية



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (19 يونيو 2011)

احتاج الى اخذ راى الزملاء عن تكلفة رفع وتوقيع نقاط وعمل مساحة تفصيلية لكامل محافظة جدة واعمال تثبيت نقاط وعمل ترافرسات لها فى حدود الاعاد التالية رفع 100000 نقطة & توقيع 10000 نقطة ارجو الافادة بسرعة


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (19 يونيو 2011)

اين رايكم ايها الزملاء برجاء سرعة اخذ الموضوع وابداء الاراء وشكرا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (19 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع كبير جدا كان الله في عونك واسف لان ليس لدي خبره في تسعير الاعمال المساحه


----------



## mostafammy (19 يونيو 2011)

التسعير بيبقى على حسب الدقه المطلوبه اول شىء 
ثانيا انتاج الفريق اليومى هيشتغل اد ايه يعنى فى اليوم هيوقع كام نقطه هيرفع كام نقطه 
مدة المشروع اد اية لان دى برده مهمه جدا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على التفاعل الموضوع يتمثل فى الاتى 1- تطوير قواعد البيانات الجغرافية(الاعمال المساحية) 2- مدة المشروع 36 شهرا 3-رفع مساحى لعدد 100000 نقطة 4- توقيع 10000 نقطة 5- استخدام ال جى بى اس & التوتل واستخدام شبكة الامانة VRS وفى الاماكن التى لا يوجد بها شبكة الامانة يتم عمل نقاط ثوابت وتصيحها (ترافرس) وسلسلة النقاط الى الاماكن المراد رفعها على مستوى المحافظة ويكون الرفع فى حدود جداول الكميات كما ذكرت سالفا (رفع100000 نقطة&توقيع10000 نقطة) 6 عمل كروكيات تفصلية للمواقع المرفوعة ورسمها على نظام الكروكيات التنظمية الخاصة بامانة جدة 7- اعمال قواعد البيانات الجغرافية لما تم رفعة (اعمال gis) وهذا ملخص سريع للمشروع برجاء التفاعل وابداء الاراء من الزملاء حيث ان الوقت قصير وشكرا


----------



## fesal rbeey (20 يونيو 2011)

انا شغال فى نفس المشروعات دى بس انا بشتغل بلديات صغيرة تتبع الرياض اتصل بى وانا انشاء الله ادلك لو اقدر 0599733918


----------



## e_ m (20 يونيو 2011)

المكتب واخد زى المشروع ده فى تبوك ب 2 مليون ريال + دراسه تنظيمية يعنى رفع مساحى + تنظيم


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 يونيو 2011)

اين ابداء الاراء لتقييم الاسعار


----------



## علي فؤاد (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا اخي السائل التسعير مش كده كلام وبس لكن لازم تعرف الاماكن فين بالضبط في جدة وهل هي قريبة من بعضها ولا لا والدقة المطلوبة لعملية الرفع والتوقيع والمخرجات المستلمة
انا كنت شغال في مشروع مثل مشروعك كانت اخذته شركة زهير فايز من الامانة في جدة وانا كنت مقاول من الباطن


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الزميل على فواد *شكرا على التفاعل الموضوع يتمثل فى الاتى 1- تطوير قواعد البيانات الجغرافية(الاعمال المساحية) 2- مدة المشروع 36 شهرا 3-رفع مساحى لعدد 100000 نقطة 4- توقيع 10000 نقطة 5- استخدام ال جى بى اس & التوتل واستخدام شبكة الامانة VRS وفى الاماكن التى لا يوجد بها شبكة الامانة يتم عمل نقاط ثوابت وتصيحها (ترافرس) وسلسلة النقاط الى الاماكن المراد رفعها على مستوى المحافظة ويكون الرفع فى حدود جداول الكميات كما ذكرت سالفا (رفع100000 نقطة&توقيع10000 نقطة) 6- عمل كروكيات تفصلية للمواقع المرفوعة ورسمها على نظام الكروكيات التنظمية الخاصة بامانة جدة 7- اعمال قواعد البيانات الجغرافية لما تم رفعة (اعمال gis) وهذا ملخص سريع للمشروع برجاء التفاعل وابداء الاراء من الزملاء حيث ان الوقت قصير وشكرا*​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 يونيو 2011)

الاخ على فواد الاماكن لم تحدد بكراسة الشروط ولكن التسعير حسب جداول الكميات بالنقطة ( رفع 100.000 نفطة كم هو سعر النقطة & التوقيع 10.000 نقطة كم هو سعر النقطة ) عمل كروكيات تفصلية للمواقع التى تحددها الجهة المشرفة - اعمال تحديث لقواعد البيانات الجغرافية (gis) - عمل نقاط ترافرس من الدرجة الثانية او الثالثة ليتم رفع المواقع التى تحددها الجهة المشرفة فى حدود الاعداد المذكورة سالفا وفى الاماكن التى يصعب استخدام ال gps فيها وغالبا هذة المواقع تكون على اطراف جدة وهى حصر العشوائيات المنافسة تسعير رفع وتوقيع مساحى ليس بالمناطق ولكن مبنى كما قلت على ارقام (رفع 100.00 & توقيع 10.000 نقطة) ارجو ان اكون وضحت الصورة ومنتظر اراء الاخوة المهندسين الزملاء وشكرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 يونيو 2011)

اين انتم ايها الزملاء للمساعدة فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 يونيو 2011)

*طلب للمساعدة من الزملاء فى تسعير الاعمال المساحية*

*:77:الاخ على فواد الاماكن لم تحدد بكراسة الشروط ولكن التسعير حسب جداول الكميات بالنقطة ( رفع 100.000 نفطة كم هو سعر النقطة & التوقيع 10.000 نقطة كم هو سعر النقطة ) عمل كروكيات تفصلية للمواقع التى تحددها الجهة المشرفة - اعمال تحديث لقواعد البيانات الجغرافية (gis) - عمل نقاط ترافرس من الدرجة الثانية او الثالثة ليتم رفع المواقع التى تحددها الجهة المشرفة فى حدود الاعداد المذكورة سالفا وفى الاماكن التى يصعب استخدام ال gps فيها وغالبا هذة المواقع تكون على اطراف جدة وهى حصر العشوائيات المنافسة تسعير رفع وتوقيع مساحى ليس بالمناطق ولكن مبنى كما قلت على ارقام (رفع 100.00 & توقيع 10.000 نقطة) ارجو ان اكون وضحت الصورة ومنتظر اراء الاخوة المهندسين الزملاء وشكرا77: مدة المشروع 36 شهرا)*​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (21 يونيو 2011)

لا يوجد احد يفدنى اللة المستعان


----------



## fesal rbeey (21 يونيو 2011)

انا مكتبى واخد بلديات صغيرة جدا جدا جدا ب2 مليون


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

الأخ / عبد العزيز الشرقاوي
بالنسبة للنقاط مفيش مشكلة معاك لأنه جهاز توتل أستيشن يسقط في اليوم 750م يعني يمكن يعملك شغل 15 يوم بالزيادة
هذا بالنسبة للرفع،وعلى حسب الرفع إذا كنت تود أن ترفع خريطة كنتورية بمعنى تحتاج إلى كل تغيُر بالمستوى سوف تأخذ من 9-15 أيام . أما بالنسبة للتسقيط سوف يأخذ منك وقت بحدود 20 يوم بالزيادة وهذا يعتمد على الفرقة التي سوف تشتغل معاك كلما كانت كثيرة كانت عدد الأيام قليلة . أنصحك بأستخدام البرزمة يعني عدد 5 .
أما بالنسبة للسعر والله أعلم أنا سمعت من أحد المهندسين الذين بالبلدية لرفع نفس الشغل بتاعك بس بمحافظة الرس - القصيم كلفتهم حوالي 750 ألف ريال .


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (22 يونيو 2011)

الاخ ثعيلى الموضوع لا يوجد بة خرائط كنتورية انما عمل نقاط ثوابت ارضية وعمل ترافس لها لاستخدامها للرفع فى الاماكن التى يصعب الرفع فيها (جى بى اس) وعددها (100000 نقطة) وعمل كروكيات تنظيمية للمناطق التى تحددها الجهة المشرفة مع التوقيع (10000 نقطة)فى المناطق التى تحددها الجهة المشرفة مع انشاء قواعد للبيانات الجغرافية للروفوعات يعنى اعمال gis المطلوب التكلفة الاجمالية تكون كام او سعر الرفع او التوقيع للنقطة وشكرا


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

الأخ عبد العزيز
لا أطيل عليك الشرح الوافي للمحطة GPS فهناك فرق بين الدقة التي تتراوح ما بين 10سم إلى 3متر 

اجهزه الخرائط
ساذكر اجهزه الخرائط كمجموعات 
Geo Series
Nomad
Juno
Pathfinder Series

البرامج المستخدمه مع اجهزه الخرائط
وهى برامج حقليه وبرامج مكتبيه لمعالجه واخراج البيانات وما الى ذلك
TerraSync
GPS Pathfinder Office
ArcPad

ولنفترض ان الرفع عادي ستترواح والله أعلم النقطة الواحدة 2.4 $


----------



## باسم مرزوق (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التوضيح ولو هذا المشروع فى مصر اقدر افيدك لان الاسعار تختلف فى مصر عن السعودية ووفقك الله توقيع النقطة يعادل 30 الى 50 ج حسب دقة النقطة والغرض منها سواء كان حدود حفر خرسانة عادية ؛مسلحة؛ نقطة ثابتة ........الخ


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (25 يونيو 2011)

اين المساعدة واخذ المشورة من الزملاء منتظرالردود


----------



## moamenasd (25 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
- لو فى الرياض شغل قريب من كده النقطة الواحة بتوصل 300-400 ريال ده لو بتشتغل فى توقيع نقط ب الجى بى لعدد قريب من 40 نقطة ويكون بينهم مسافة اكتر من كيلو وده بيبقى توقيع عادى مسمار على الاسفلت ومارك لون عادى
- اهم حاجة موصفات البيتر اللى هتعملها لان وزارة التعليم كان منزلة شغل فى المدينة وكان موصفات البتر صعبة ماسورة قطر 90 سم وارتفاع 1.2 م وعمل حفر وسيخ وخرسانة داخل الماسورة كان موصفات البتر الحديد اغلى من عمل التوقيع
- اما لو توصل 10,000 نقطة فرايى النقطة تكون متوسط 100 ريال والشغل يكون مفتوح
اما الرفع فبيبقى اسهل كتير فتكلفة 10 نقاط رفع بتعادل اواقل من تكلفة نقطة واحدة توقيع
وده رايى وكان شغلى فى الرياض من سنة كان كده


----------



## moamenasd (25 يونيو 2011)

انا فرضت ان المسافات تكون بعيدة عن بعض
ويارب تكون مشاركتى تساعدك وشكرا


----------



## هاف مون (26 يونيو 2011)

علشان تسهل لك المهمة يامهندس ابدا رفع تجريبي عن طريق الجوجل ايرث وضع لك خريطة تسلسليه باهم المواقع اولا ومن ثم قراءات الاحداثيات بالجي بي اس مع تحديد منسوب النقاط على الطبيعة ولا تنسي انه هنالك نقاط توجد بها عوائق تنفيذ يجب ان توضع بالاعتبار .


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لجميع المشتركين المشكلة تكمن فى عدم معرفة المناطق التى سوف يكون العمل بها ولكن المعروف فى المنافسة ان المشروع سوف يشمل كامل محافظة جدة والمنافسة مطروحة ارقام (رفع = 100.000 نقطة & توقيع = 10.000 نقطة مع عمل مساحة تفصيلية & وكروكيات تنظيمية & ومراجعة صكوك الملكيات &نقاط ثوابت ارضية &تصحيح ترافرس للثوابت & اعمال ادخال البيانات على قواعد البيانات (gis) &خرائط تفصيلية مدة المشروع 36شهرا


----------



## noor-noor (10 يونيو 2012)

يسلموا ع التوضيح


----------



## هام (22 يونيو 2013)

ب 1 ريال فقط لوجه الله تعالى


----------

